# My new Clown Loaches



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just picked these guys up from Sid.
They are about 6.5" and are super awesome to watch shoall around the tank.


























thanks for looking..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great Adrian! Nice addition!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Very Nice !


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

NICE!!!! Congrats on your new addition.


----------

